# LA Union Station Tracks



## gswager (Jul 1, 2011)

I was reading Metrolink June newsletter (in pdf format) on page 4 and it mentioned about LA Union Station tracks. Originally, there were 15 tracks if I remember correctly. Tracks #1 and #2 are used solely for Metro Gold Line. The last 3 tracks were removed more than 35 years ago. I don't know why they were removed. Now, they're planning to restore them due to increasing numbers of trains at the station.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 1, 2011)

From the 6-13-11 RailPAC (Rail Passenger Association of California) newsletter:

 

"Work is underway at Los angeles Union Station to bring back tracks 13, 14, and 15 which were torn out years ago. The work will continue through Spring of next year. The platforms and canopies will match the ones for the other tracks [except not so corroded, one hopes!]. There will be upgrades at other tracks as well. This will bring up to 13 tracks for intercity rail service. LAUS originally had 16 tracks, tracks 1 and 2 are now used for the Gold Line light rail service"

 

Track 13 actually remained, though unnumbered and used for occasional storage, not regular service. A different photo from the one in the Metrolink newsletter may be seen on page 6 of the RailPAC newsletter PDF.


----------

